# Job Opportunities in Joburg for American Attorney?



## MrTshiko (May 27, 2014)

Hi folks, 

As mentioned in other threads, I am moving to SA in January with my wife. I currently have a temporary residence permit with no work endorsement. I will be able to work after getting a job offer and re-applying for a temporary residence permit with a work endorsement. I know there are some challenges in doing this with regards to timing, but I am optimistic I will be able to find an employer willing to work with me.

To that end, does anyone know of any contacts or have any leads that may be of help to me in finding a position in the Johannesburg/Pretoria area? My experience is in the regulatory/energy/natural resources field. I don't have tons of experience, as I only graduated from law school in 2012, but I am driven and, I like to think, a highly intelligent quick learner. Before becoming an attorney I was a social studies teacher. As a side note, I will not be able to practice law in the SA courts, but I am hoping to find a position as a legal consultant of sorts. I am open to any and all opportunities, so if you think of something, anything, don't hesitate to reach out to me. 

Anyway, if anyone has any suggestions or contacts I would be much obliged.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

MrTshiko said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> As mentioned in other threads, I am moving to SA in January with my wife. I currently have a temporary residence permit with no work endorsement. I will be able to work after getting a job offer and re-applying for a temporary residence permit with a work endorsement. I know there are some challenges in doing this with regards to timing, but I am optimistic I will be able to find an employer willing to work with me.
> 
> ...


There is another poster Sartjie who is a lawyer by in Sweden, and can't practice law in South Africa. But, she was doing other thing. I would PM her. On a side note I studied law in South Africa for few years before moving to medicine. There were a few American lawyers who would lecture at the University. The students really enjoyed this. I don't know if you are interested in doing this or not. There was another American lawyer who conducted research for the university. The key to finding something is just really being open. As the job market is so tough right now.


----------

